# how to know when the buds are ready to smoke



## skullcandy (Oct 15, 2013)

hung the buds for 3 days then put them in a dry rack for round 15 days, jared them open like 30 min every day since them about a month now round a week ago they stopped having the smell of what i thought was wet hay grasss kinda stench so i left them in the jar for 3 days before opening again this time it was a different smell not a wet odor my question is is this right should i stop letting them breath everyday and leave them sealed and for how long before they should be ready . and what else is part of the process


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2013)

I bet they are ready now.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

Roll it up
Fire it up
Get _______ Up


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 15, 2013)

yeah cool  got to hit the store


----------



## budz4me (Oct 16, 2013)

I geuss it depends on the method and environment.

The one I just smoked (like 10 minutes ago lol) was dried hanging branch by branch upside down in a dark area for 4 days...then brown paper bag for 5 days. I just put 90% in jars to cure. 

The other 10% I am using...and it works....


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought they needed to b hanged much longer than that, does any know if they can be hung for to long I left like 4 grams or so in my tent hanging for a month now I wanted to leave then there till they were completely dry to see what difference they were from the ones that I jared and let breath every day pretty sure there dry now I just have to test them


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 17, 2013)

Dry as slow as you can on hangers ... Days n days n days n days is best....  


I have a hydrometer I stick in my gallon jars..,
I put the herb in there with it and seal it up.

If they are above 65% relative humidity I keep burping....

If they are 65 and under I seal in the jar with a FRESH humidity pack that's rated at 62%.

It's that easy.


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 17, 2013)

From harvest to cured varies

It can take 3 days to 2 weeks to dry plants hung upside down in a dark shed (depends on temp and humidity)

You can slow down this process by boxing sections of the plants, this way you can take your time cleaning and jarring your buds

Once jarred I use paper inserts in the jar tops with small holes for a week to let the buds breath

Last I generally cure for a month, opening the jars for 1 hour every day

I give a squirt from a small mist bottle if the buds dry to quickly to slow the curing process


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 18, 2013)

Pretty pics kid


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 18, 2013)

While cleaning, why not deal with the slash..... make it into bubble hash for cooking or smoking

I highly recommend using a Bubble Magic machine and filter bags


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 18, 2013)

From in the ground to cured - 6 weeks

I leave buds in boxes and check moisture once a week until used


----------

